# Please welcome Rawse as your Nuggets mod :-)



## endora60

Please give a warm welcome to Rawse, who will be serving as your Denver Nuggets mod :smile: Rawse is an excellent mod all over BBB.net, and I'm sure you'll all be happy to have this forum functioning at so high a level of efficiency. 

Best of luck, Rawse--have fun!


----------



## HB

Congrats Rawse, lol are you switching allegiance?


----------



## GNG

:sup:



HB said:


> Congrats Rawse, lol are you switching allegiance?


Just keepin' the peace, my friend. Besides, I like Melo...


----------



## pac4eva5

so you drive out timmons, one of the most respected nuggets posters on this board and bring in a nuggets basher who shouldnt be a mod in the first place :nonono:

the direction of this board is going seriously down hill. im out...


----------



## BEEZ

pac4eva5 said:


> so you drive out timmons, one of the most respected nuggets posters on this board and bring in a nuggets basher who shouldnt be a mod in the first place :nonono:
> 
> the direction of this board is going seriously down hill. im out...


 Comments such as these are not necessary. Basketballboards.net will always operate in ways which is best for the site. Rawse is volunteering to mod the board and any credible and worthy Nuggets poster or posters who can step up and be a potential candidate would be welcome. At the same time we value each and every poster here, but we are not going to go crazy if any leaves, we appreciate your posts and hard work bu if you decided to leave, thank you and we'll survive.


----------



## nbanoitall

BEEZ said:


> Comments such as these are not necessary. Basketballboards.net will always operate in ways which is best for the site. Rawse is volunteering to mod the board and any credible and worthy Nuggets poster or posters who can step up and be a potential candidate would be welcome. At the same time we value each and every poster here, but we are not going to go crazy if any leaves, we appreciate your posts and hard work bu if you decided to leave, thank you and we'll survive.


AJ23 and timmons should co mod the board...... the actual nuggets posters and fans would back me on this

no offense but we got a nugget hater as a mod and another as a bernie bickerstaff worshiper, that makes me just want to vomit

id say lets vote on it, but cpawfan wouldnt even be on the list and hed still win by a few thousand


----------



## endora60

pac4eva5 said:


> im out...


Go in peace, pac4eva5. :smile: Of course, we do hope you'll change your mind and return to post on the Nuggets forum.


----------



## GNG

pac4eva5 said:


> so you drive out timmons, one of the most respected nuggets posters on this board and bring in a nuggets basher who shouldnt be a mod in the first place :nonono:
> 
> the direction of this board is going seriously down hill. im out...


Bye.


----------



## GNG

nbanoitall said:


> AJ23 and timmons should co mod the board...... the actual nuggets posters and fans would back me on this
> 
> no offense but we got a nugget hater as a mod and another as a bernie bickerstaff worshiper, that makes me just want to vomit
> 
> id say lets vote on it, but cpawfan wouldnt even be on the list and hed still win by a few thousand


I don't hate the Nuggets. Hate would imply irrational opinions. I don't have those.

I appreciate the warm welcome though. I can tell we're going to get along great.


----------



## L

Well, im not Nuggets poster but congrats anyway rawse.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

gongrats to Rawse


----------



## Drk Element

Tear it up Rawse! :banana:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Not that I have anything against Rawse, but is there anyway we can get, well - a nuggets *fan* - to be a moderator? I don't think that's too much to ask. 

If not, that's cool, too. I'll just have to tip-toe around this forum a little more than usual.


----------



## pac4eva5

BEEZ said:


> Comments such as these are not necessary. Basketballboards.net will always operate in ways which is best for the site. Rawse is volunteering to mod the board and any credible and worthy Nuggets poster or posters who can step up and be a potential candidate would be welcome. At the same time we value each and every poster here, but we are not going to go crazy if any leaves, we appreciate your posts and hard work bu if you decided to leave, thank you and we'll survive.


actually it was extremely necessary. what isnt necessary is kicking out the nuggets mods for a nuggets basher and a <strike>mod on a power trip who knows absolutely NOTHING about the nuggets. yes, you endora. your "opinions" for this team are a joke as well as your posts.</strike> harsh but true :/

timmons was a great mod. 100% of the REAL fans on this board would agree with me. he is well respected and has great knowledge. its a shame endora had to TAKE OVER this place. there never were any problems here. now it has hit rock bottom...


BEEZ said:


> Basketballboards.net will always operate in ways which is best for the site


so driving out the few real nuggets fans that were already here is what is best for this site??? putting people who bash or know NOTHING about the nuggets in control is whats best? consider me lost then. how many complaints did timmons receive to be stripped of a mod? im guessing absolutely ZERO...

:nonono:

*Don't attack other posters. It's a message board...calm yourself.*


----------



## pac4eva5

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Not that I have anything against Rawse, but is there anyway we can get, well - a nuggets *fan* - to be a moderator? I don't think that's too much to ask.
> 
> If not, that's cool, too. I'll just have to tip-toe around this forum a little more than usual.


unfortunately we did and everything was fine :/


----------



## nbanoitall

Rawse said:


> I don't hate the Nuggets. Hate would imply irrational opinions. I don't have those.
> 
> I appreciate the warm welcome though. I can tell we're going to get along great.


ill make sure and ask you again when melo drops 40 on the grizz.


----------



## GNG

nbanoitall said:


> ill make sure and ask you again when melo drops 40 on the grizz.


I don't think you asked me anything in your first post, so how could you ask me whatever it is you're asking...again?


----------



## pac4eva5

no disrespect to you rawse. i dont think u are responsable for stripping timmons of being a mod. and u do know ur basketball, thats something i cant say about the "other" mod. but i dont understand how u can expect a "warm welcome". this board was just fine, absolutely no problems, until the "other" came in here with some crazy ego and ruined the place. again, nothing personal, its just my opinion that u arent exactly the greatest candidate for being a mod here. theres enough POWER as it is from one mod. a nuggets fan would have at least made this place enjoyable :/

too bad the nuggets "fans" didnt even have a say in this :nonono:


----------



## GNG

I'll just put this out there. If any of the Nuggets regulars have a problem with me, send me a PM and maybe we can iron some things out. I like to think I run things pretty smoothly in the forums I mod on this site, particularly NBA General and the EBB forums. I like to give posters the benefit of the doubt if they show to me that they're worth it, and despite whatever reputation is preceding me here, I don't consider myself a huge disciplinarian. Do what you want and have fun, but just don't outright break the rules of the site.

Whatever "Nuggets bashing" I've done in the past is - I'm pretty positive - strictly in the interest of defending the Memphis Grizzlies or its players and/or correcting misinformation about the team/player. I don't particularly like or dislike Denver any more than any other NBA team besides the one I root for. You're not going to see me starting Pau Gasol threads, for instance. I'm not here to bait people but just to make sure this forum isn't a free-for-all.

I don't know the exact reason Timmons was de-modded, and I don't have a huge interest. I was asked if I was interested in modding this forum, and I accepted. Hopefully, I'll get to learn more and more about this team as the year goes on.

So that's it. Don't rattle my cage, and I won't rattle yours. And send me a message if you want anything cleared up.


----------



## BEEZ

pac4eva5 said:


> actually it was extremely necessary. what isnt necessary is kicking out the nuggets mods for a nuggets basher and a <strike>mod on a power trip who knows absolutely NOTHING about the nuggets. yes, you endora. your "opinions" for this team are a joke as well as your posts.</strike> harsh but true :/
> 
> timmons was a great mod. 100% of the REAL fans on this board would agree with me. he is well respected and has great knowledge. its a shame endora had to TAKE OVER this place. there never were any problems here. now it has hit rock bottom...
> 
> so driving out the few real nuggets fans that were already here is what is best for this site??? putting people who bash or know NOTHING about the nuggets in control is whats best? consider me lost then. how many complaints did timmons receive to be stripped of a mod? im guessing absolutely ZERO...
> 
> :nonono:
> 
> *Don't attack other posters. It's a message board...calm yourself.*


Its ok Rawse, he can vent.
To answer your question though pac4eva, no one is driving anyone out. 2ndly all i could honestly say is that your post is totally uneducated in reference to what we are talking about. That usually happens when individuals are misinformed.


----------



## BEEZ

pac4eva5 said:


> no disrespect to you rawse. i dont think u are responsable for stripping timmons of being a mod. and u do know ur basketball, thats something i cant say about the "other" mod. but i dont understand how u can expect a "warm welcome". this board was just fine, absolutely no problems, until the "other" came in here with some crazy ego and ruined the place. again, nothing personal, its just my opinion that u arent exactly the greatest candidate for being a mod here. theres enough POWER as it is from one mod. a nuggets fan would have at least made this place enjoyable :/
> 
> too bad the nuggets "fans" didnt even have a say in this :nonono:



Once again, as was stated before the blasting of moderators or CM's wont take place here. PERIOD. 2ndly since you were frank with me, ill be with you. 

His removal had nothing to do with you guys and a new mod being placed here had nothing to do with you guys. It never has and never will be at the point where the posters have a say so in who we add and who we dont add. That is not site policy and we wont change that


----------



## SheriffKilla

well thats ****ed up that we dont have say in who the mod is
its not even a nuggets fan?

but at the same
do you guys really realy give a ****???
i mean come on its a freakin message board its not your life
stop being nerds!!
lol

i'm sure rawse is not gonna just edit everyone's post to make it seem like carmelo wants to lick Gasol's crack


----------



## BEEZ

Also Rawse volunteered as I said earlier until a suitable replacement was found. He doesnt deserve any grief for helping out the site


----------



## 77AJ

Well I have a very bad history with Rawse. He's always tuanted, and baited and used countless ways of trying to demean my posts in the past. Something I'm sure you could go back, and see for yourself. 

Also Rawse has never been a nuggets supporter in the past and always tried to make Carmelo look a fool in any debate that's positive in giving Melo some shine that he deserves. 

There's a reason why all the regulars in the Nuggets forum are voicing their displeasure regarding Rawse becoming the moderator of the Nuggets forum. Especially considering the fact we had a moderator in timmons already who lives in Denver, Colorado, and is a big time Nuggets fan.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I can see why some of you are fustraded, Rawse and Unique always close thread in the EBB section, thats why I stop posting there :biggrin:


----------



## L

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I can see why some of you are fustraded, Rawse and Unique always close thread in the EBB section, thats why I stop posting there :biggrin:


I thought you were banned from that forum :biggrin:


----------



## pac4eva5

23AJ said:


> Well I have a very bad history with Rawse. He's always tuanted, and baited and used countless ways of trying to demean my posts in the past. Something I'm sure you could go back, and see for yourself.
> 
> Also Rawse has never been a nuggets supporter in the past and always tried to make Carmelo look a fool in any debate that's positive in giving Melo some shine that he deserves.
> 
> There's a reason why all the regulars in the Nuggets forum are voicing their displeasure regarding Rawse becoming the moderator of the Nuggets forum. Especially considering the fact we had a moderator in timmons already who lives in Denver, Colorado, and is a big time Nuggets fan.


same here. fool kept baiting and purposely trying to make me look stupid. one time he copy pasted something i said in this forum and made it a topic in the nba general forum basically attacking me. he even got crafty enough to take out some words in the quote to make me look worse. kinda pathetic, but i guess thats the price u pay when u think camby should have been an allstar over gasol :/

after that i stopped posting in the general forum. if he can drive out people from there, surely he can drive out people from the nuggets board as well...


----------



## BEEZ

pac4eva5 said:


> same here. fool kept baiting and purposely trying to make me look stupid. one time he copy pasted something i said in this forum and made it a topic in the nba general forum basically attacking me. he even got crafty enough to take out some words in the quote to make me look worse. kinda pathetic, but i guess thats the price u pay when u think camby should have been an allstar over gasol :/
> 
> after that i stopped posting in the general forum. if he can drive out people from there, surely he can drive out people from the nuggets board as well...


 Who is this fool you are speaking of?


----------



## GNG

BEEZ said:


> Who is this fool you are speaking of?


Me. :jam:


----------



## Zuca

Nothing against Rawse... But I think that Timmons was a great moderator!!!!!! I hope that he (or another Nuggs fan) gets into moderator (with or without Rawse in his side)...


----------



## Timmons

Hey everyone,

Since it seems Beez is telling people that they are being misinformed about my removal I'll explain my side. 
I definitely sent some pointed messages to Endora, but before that I sent her some messages and never got any response.
Then I was told by Beez I was being removed for: 
1.) My behavior
2.) Inactivity

I totally admit I sent some stuff endora's way, but I really felt the forum was being bullied by CM's and I didn't like it.
I try to do my best to keep ya'll in order, but also admit I hadn't been very active with the current NFL season and work.
I don't really care that I was removed as a moderator. 

I hope Rawse can keep the board active and fresh. Rawse, you have my endorsement and I wont give you problems unless you start the Gasol threads! haha, which I'm sure you wont. :clap:


----------



## 77AJ

Timmons said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Since it seems Beez is telling people that they are being misinformed about my removal I'll explain my side.
> I definitely sent some pointed messages to Endora, but before that I sent her some messages and never got any response.
> Then I was told by Beez I was being removed for:
> 1.) My behavior
> 2.) Inactivity
> 
> I totally admit I sent some stuff endora's way, but I really felt the forum was being bullied by CM's and I didn't like it.
> I try to do my best to keep ya'll in order, but also admit I hadn't been very active with the current NFL season and work.
> I don't really care that I was removed as a moderator.
> 
> I hope Rawse can keep the board active and fresh. Rawse, you have my endorsement and I wont give you problems unless you start the Gasol threads! haha, which I'm sure you wont. :clap:


This sux, we need you timmons to run this forum. It's always felt better with you in charge, and the reg's rocking the Nuggets flavor. 

Here's to hope :cheers: for a comeback.


----------



## nbanoitall

Timmons said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Since it seems Beez is telling people that they are being misinformed about my removal I'll explain my side.
> I definitely sent some pointed messages to Endora, but before that I sent her some messages and never got any response.
> Then I was told by Beez I was being removed for:
> 1.) My behavior
> 2.) Inactivity
> 
> I totally admit I sent some stuff endora's way, but I really felt the forum was being bullied by CM's and I didn't like it.
> I try to do my best to keep ya'll in order, but also admit I hadn't been very active with the current NFL season and work.
> I don't really care that I was removed as a moderator.
> 
> I hope Rawse can keep the board active and fresh. Rawse, you have my endorsement and I wont give you problems unless you start the Gasol threads! haha, which I'm sure you wont. :clap:


we all should send some stuff endoras way. and there really hasnt been anything news worthy going on recently.... and trust me endora's knowledge of nugget basketball is ****ty, so an injustice was done. 

Will AJ23 do it again?

if anyone should lose their priviledges is the loser that rigged the voting... unfortunately, it would be cpawfan, some CM or one of his buddies... and they wouldnt do that. 

see..... thats just bull****.

seriously.... if a few nugget fans come to me and want in on a website... i can probably make that happen


----------



## darth-horax

I'm up for any and all Nuggets websites.


----------



## pac4eva5

at the very least make nbanoitall as a mod


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> at the very least make nbanoitall as a mod


there is no way they make someone they literally fear a mod:biggrin:


----------



## pac4eva5

nbanoitall said:


> there is no way they make someone they literally fear a mod:biggrin:


haha thats why i didnt ask to be one either...

well i guess its up to darth horax!


----------



## BEEZ

nbanoitall said:


> there is no way they make someone they literally fear a mod:biggrin:


 Are you serious? It was my understanding that the # of votes was done being sarcastic and the true winner was whomever had a realistic number of votes. That said no injustice was done and see Timmons response. If you have a problem with endorra60's basketball knowledge PM her or the other members but you will not blast any CM, mod or regular member of this board and it not be spoken on. Not to be hardlined or however you may take it, but this is a dead issue honestly and should be moved on.


----------



## nbanoitall

BEEZ said:


> Are you serious? It was my understanding that the # of votes was done being sarcastic and the true winner was whomever had a realistic number of votes. That said no injustice was done and see Timmons response. If you have a problem with endorra60's basketball knowledge PM her or the other members but you will not blast any CM, mod or regular member of this board and it not be spoken on. Not to be hardlined or however you may take it, but this is a dead issue honestly and should be moved on.


no problem..... nuggets regulars.... you will be getting a PM from me!


----------



## darth-horax

pac4eva5 said:


> haha thats why i didnt ask to be one either...
> 
> well i guess its up to darth horax!


Yeah, I'm pretty harmless. Harmless like a cat...that's why my friends call me "Whiskers!"

Bonus points to anybody who gets the reference! 

:banana:


----------



## nbanoitall

BEEZ said:


> Are you serious? It was my understanding that the # of votes was done being sarcastic and the true winner was whomever had a realistic number of votes.


unfortunately, it seems if you PM endora you get booted as a mod... wouldnt that get me just plain banned then.

as for the sarcasm... thats just it this a nuggets forum... thats why we need a nuggets mod.

the only thing funny about changing the vote would be to put cpawfan at negative 300. you know it and i know it, its an abuse of power.


----------



## BEEZ

nbanoitall said:


> unfortunately, it seems if you PM endora you get booted as a mod... wouldnt that get me just plain banned then.


Not true



> as for the sarcasm... thats just it this a nuggets forum... thats why we need a nuggets mod.
> 
> the only thing funny about changing the vote would be to put cpawfan at negative 300. you know it and i know it, its an abuse of power.


Cpawfan likes to joke around. Nobody in they're right mind would vote for him over 10 times much less well over 300 like it was. As stated it seems it was done just to make fun of the current situation


----------



## pac4eva5

well technically it was tied up at like 6 before cpaw and his bearcat buddyss decided to cheat. not that i even care, i DID warn that that voting thing was a bad idea :/


----------



## pac4eva5

also, i dunno, but rawse and endora have yet to have any decent imput about the nuggets what so ever. lol rawse has only been in 2 threads which both have nothing to do with the nuggets and endora hasnt done anything til she realized she doesnt KNOW anything...looks like timmons "lack of activity" was a bogus claim :/


----------



## cpawfan

pac4eva5 said:


> well technically it was tied up at like 6 before cpaw and his bearcat buddyss decided to cheat. not that i even care, i DID warn that that voting thing was a bad idea :/


I can assure you that the Bearcats had nothing to do with the poll. Seriously, you folks need to get over yourself in regards to bringing up where I went to school.


----------



## cpawfan

darth-horax said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty harmless. Harmless like a cat...that's why my friends call me "Whiskers!"
> 
> Bonus points to anybody who gets the reference!
> 
> :banana:


Isn't that from an SNL skit?


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> also, i dunno, but rawse and endora have yet to have any decent imput about the nuggets what so ever. lol rawse has only been in 2 threads which both have nothing to do with the nuggets and endora hasnt done anything til she realized she doesnt KNOW anything...looks like timmons "lack of activity" was a bogus claim :/


check your email


----------



## cpawfan

Posters wanting a certain poster as a mod doesn't work. Our process for establishing mods is that the person must be a supporting member (or willing to become one) and be nominated by a mod/CM/admin. All mod nominations go through a discussion process among the mod community before BEEZ makes a decision.

There are many characteristics we look for in a mod and while idealy we would like a fan of the team to be a mod of the forum, that isn't always possible. Modding a successful forum isn't easy and it takes work. When I was the Nuggets mod (and yes, I was the last mod prior to Timmons, although there was a large gap between) the forum was 5 times as active as the busiest point last season and we had several new posters.


----------



## BEEZ

pac4eva5 said:


> also, i dunno, but rawse and endora have yet to have any decent imput about the nuggets what so ever. lol rawse has only been in 2 threads which both have nothing to do with the nuggets and endora hasnt done anything til she realized she doesnt KNOW anything...looks like timmons "lack of activity" was a bogus claim :/



Ok, thats the last time a diss is thrown towards a member of BBB.net's staff. Also, Timmons said himself he wasnt around much in his post.


----------



## nbanoitall

BEEZ said:


> Ok, thats the last time a diss is thrown towards a member of BBB.net's staff. Also, Timmons said himself he wasnt around much in his post.


you are so right. lets be more positive. i'm very excited to see when a moderator posts a pro denver nuggets thread. i cant wait for that to happen. im so frickin excited.

so, do i get a treat? yes, good boy!


----------



## darth-horax

My post was from Will Ferrell's skit (one of them) about Harry Carrey! 

Good show!


----------



## GNG

nbanoitall said:


> there is no way they make someone they literally fear a mod:biggrin:


Wait. Who fears you, exactly?

And just for your information, I shouldn't have to post in every single thread on the Nuggets forum in order to keep conversation going. You guys seem self-sufficient enough that you'd be able to discuss the team without a singular person leading in any and all threads. I'm sure it's a double-edged sword for me when it comes to a couple of you anyway.

1) If I post in the threads, you'll either whine or you'll shrug me off because what do I know? I'm not a Nuggets fan. In saying that, you'll probably act condescending or out-of-line enough (if the precedent holds) that it'd require editing. And then, it's moderator abuse, moderator abuse. Wah, wah, wah.

2) If I watch the conversations and take in what you all feel about your team, then it's "Rawse isn't contributing."

Once a non-mod Grizzlies poster in a very small group over on the Memphis board, I know I would have felt a bit weird if, for instance, a Warriors mod was starting threads on our board about our team. If some of you don't feel comfortable with a Grizz mod on this site's Nuggets forum, then maybe try showing some leadership abilities, activity, calmness and maturity, so you can be trusted enough to mod "your own" board.

My job description when I was officially made the Denver mod was to keep conversations under control. (Not to be the most prolific poster here.) And given a couple of your histories, attitudes and personalities, that is obviously bound to happen, and the site can't have a free-for-all.


----------



## nbanoitall

Rawse said:


> Wait. Who fears you, exactly?
> 
> 
> 2) If I watch the conversations and take in what you all feel about your team, then it's "Rawse isn't contributing."
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> it would mean timmons isnt contributing.


----------



## GNG

nbanoitall said:


> it would mean timmons isnt contributing.


Oh, is that the right answer? Did I miss the $5000 question? Can I have another guess?

Not going to say anything negative about Timmons, but as I understand the situation, he wasn't logging on (aside from the endora thing).

Not the same thing.


----------



## cpawfan

nbanoitall said:


> Rawse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Who fears you, exactly?
> 
> 
> 2) If I watch the conversations and take in what you all feel about your team, then it's "Rawse isn't contributing."
> 
> 
> 
> it would mean timmons isnt contributing.
Click to expand...

Amazing how you are so authoritative on something you know nothing about. In short, you are completely wrong.


----------



## nbanoitall

Timmons said:


> Hey everyone,


check your email!


----------



## GNG

I'm also stunned that someone is taking OIATL's "Who's the best poster" poll seriously. Those things are completely meaningless and not sanctioned by the site at all. Sloth and the other 16-year-olds who care about those things will probably wind up winning all the major awards.

Taking a simple prank and blowing it up to the proportions some of you have makes me laugh. They probably did it just to see how much you'd overreact and throw a fit.



> Amazing how you are so authoritative on something you know nothing about. In short, you are completely wrong.


Well, he is a "no-it-all."


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> I'm also stunned that someone is taking OIATL's "Who's the best poster" poll seriously. Those things are completely meaningless and not sanctioned by the site at all. Sloth and the other 16-year-olds who care about those things will probably wind up winning all the major awards.
> 
> Taking a simple prank and blowing it up to the proportions some of you have makes me laugh. They probably did it just to see how much you'd overreact and throw a fit.


It's pretty fun...
Some other posters try to make this forum into a boring one... There is nothing much special with o.i.atl polls, but it's so "strange" that BBB.net have two reactions to this topic... the BIGGEST part of the posters were posting, and didn't get mad if they were winning or losing this poll... They were just posting their opinions, and having some fun... Another minor part just ignored (the best thing if you didn't like the idea), and some "democratic" mods just deleted or locked the topics in "their" boards with any explanation... There wasn't anything wrong with this topics, so why close or delete some of it? It was like this topics were made by trolls... It's so sad to see that some guys try to act like this topics were terrible... But okay, I just hope that this boards that help me to get a lot of informations about this league (I'm from Brazil, there isn't much QUANTITY/QUALITY news about NBA here, the biggest part is just about the brazilian players in your league) didn't get more boring with authoritarian or arrogant mods/posters... I really enjoy any of this posts, even when I didn't post anything...


----------



## Pimped Out

nbanoitall said:


> check your email!


 check _your_ email!


----------



## Dean the Master

nbanoitall said:


> check your email


So, are you going to send me my Birthday present?

Go Rawse!


----------



## JuX

C'mon, things should be not taken seriously. This is only a harmless forum to discuss about your favorite team. Like it has already mentioned Timmons admitted he didn't have time to participate, thus the reason why he got de-modded. He didn't care, so it didn't affect him at all. So why bother if he doesn't care about being removed? Honestly, I don't know the actual reason why Timmons isn't a mod anymore, and I'm not going to speculate any more. I find it no need to make this problem much worse.

I think Rawse will be here until we find another mod, to most of you preferably Nugs fans mod who can maintain his emotions aside unlike the past in here. He himself said he is *only here to keep it under control* - enough said.


----------



## edwardcyh

Rawse gets a new playground!

Congrats!


----------



## Guest

pac4eva5 said:


> actually it was extremely necessary. what isnt necessary is kicking out the nuggets mods for a nuggets basher and a <strike>mod on a power trip who knows absolutely NOTHING about the nuggets. yes, you endora. your "opinions" for this team are a joke as well as your posts.</strike> harsh but true :/
> 
> timmons was a great mod. 100% of the REAL fans on this board would agree with me. he is well respected and has great knowledge. its a shame endora had to TAKE OVER this place. there never were any problems here. now it has hit rock bottom...
> 
> so driving out the few real nuggets fans that were already here is what is best for this site??? putting people who bash or know NOTHING about the nuggets in control is whats best? consider me lost then. how many complaints did timmons receive to be stripped of a mod? im guessing absolutely ZERO...
> 
> :nonono:
> 
> *Don't attack other posters. It's a message board...calm yourself.*



<strike>"endora"? is that like the mod version of slymongoose on the nets forum?</strike> i shouldn't say that. i feel bad.


so...rawse...how many boards do you post on? i thought you were a grizzlies fan?


----------



## BEEZ

Everyone has had enough time to express their feelings on the subject. Let me say that we at BBB.net appreciate every single one of you nuggets fans, but as I stated earlier, we have and we will continue to run the board in the manner that it has always been run. 

Thank you again

BEEZ

PS Im leaving this open until 10 pm EST and upon that time I will close the thread and any other comments on the matter can be discussed through PM with Rawse, Endorra60, Cpawfan or myself and we will get back to you as fast as we can


----------



## GNG

peg182 said:


> <strike>"endora"? is that like the mod version of slymongoose on the nets forum?</strike> i shouldn't say that. i feel bad.
> 
> 
> so...rawse...how many boards do you post on? i thought you were a grizzlies fan?


I post on just about any boards where I find an interesting thread, but yeah, I'm a Grizz fan.


----------



## Unique

Rawse for president!


----------

